# My shop is , almost, finished!



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I sill have to blow the insulation in the attic and to install an A/C next summer but except for that my shop is finished!
It is large and there is a lot of light!
Hallellu Yah!








!








!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

fantastic bert..what a wonderful place and such a big space too..wood stove too boot..what are the stacks of wood against the wall..not the ply wood but the other smaller ones…...well i can imagine your having some fun in there now…great job…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are bricks of marijuana, Grizz.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Beener, you are sooooooooooo bad.
These are bricks of compressed sawdust and wood chip ( mostly oak) that a local furniture maker sale. 
I use them as fire wood. 
The name is EcoBricks, you can find then in several parts of the USA
They are not inexpensive but I do a "green" thing and thy are easy to stock
If you click on the tow links you get tow more pictures.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Now this is a shop that any of us would enjoy working in. It looks like you have plenty of room in there, Bert. And with heating and air the only thing that you still need is a bed and then you would never have to leave the shop.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

Never leaving would require one more thing. Something I'm considering. A bathroom.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have think about a bathroom , the cost would be absolutely prohibitive. 
I would have to remove the whole driveway and than do find the main in the street. A friend of mine had to do that recently , it cost her about $11,000.00 without the cost of the driveways.
I have water but no bathroom


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Scott, I have an electric space heater ( 5600 Watts) in addition to the wood stove.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice setup Bert. I am just a little bit behind you. I need to do my electrical, blow in insulation, and patch some wall problems and I am done.

What can you tell me about the crank on the tension knob for your band saw?


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, how wonderful. What an amazing space. Hope to see more projects up, now.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bougth the crank on the band saw on Amazon I believe. 
It is not inexpensive for what it is but ti works very well and it makes adjusting the blade much easier.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=band+saw+craNK&x=0&y=0

The quick release mechanism is jut too expensive.


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice wood burner. Mess up on a dimension and then right into the furnace. You could fit a whole table in there all at once. Gone without a trace. That's efficiency at its best!! (BOY do I need one of those!) Nice shop by the way. Hope that panel lift made it in to the shop.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I've seen some fairly inexpensive compostable toliets advertized. Waterless.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a nice looking shop.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Great shop…I'm wiping the drool off my beard looking at the pics; woodstove, great lighting, lots of space, ie. everything my shop isn't!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bert,

That is a wonderful workshop. I wish you many years of productive, enjoyable and safe time there.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

I wish it was mine, I wish it was mine, I wish it was mine. If I say it enough maybe it will come true. Great shop and love the space. Plenty of room to expand.


----------



## WildhorseAnnie (Oct 21, 2010)

What a cool and tidy shop. My woodworker hub's shop is big and busy and seemingly always a bit messy, so seeing this gives me hope! But really, you've done a super job! You must be anxious to get working!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Man, what's up with those cool lights. Your supposed to have boring lights in a shop. I like em…...


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Bert, thanks for the tour. It looks really good all finished up.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

How big is your shop?


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice tour….good job….and congrats.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Impressive looking shop. I love to see a neat, clean and organized shop. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's really a nice shop. It's very clean and neat and you have a lot of nice equipment.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The shop is 720 square feet.
Of course I have my no lifting " panel lift. In fact I used it yesterday to cut the panels for my future sliding miter saw bench. It works like a charm,
Even with all my tools in the shop I still have enough room to pull one car or my trailer in.

Composting toilet, this is something interesting:
http://www.biolet.com/resources/id/How-Composting-Toilets-work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome….. yer only missing one thing….............. dust… haha it'll be there soon.  Be safe, have fun


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I must admit, I keep coming back to this post… I just love that wood stove. Too bad it doesn't have glass faced doors… I know the iron ones are far less likely to break, AND they do a better job distributing heat, but with glass doors, you could always pull a recliner in there, kick back to a warm fire and sip your favorite beverage while enjoying the latest copy of Wood / Fine Woodworking / Popular Woodworking / Insert your favorite here…

I see Harbor Freight got you too, band saw, lathe, dust collector, and drill press. You are one up on me! (I have the same drill press, but it is labelled Northern Industrial, I got it used…).

Believe it or not, retrofitting a band saw tension release lever isn't terribly expensive, but it IS nerve racking, you have to drill and tap the frame of the saw… I put a tension release from a Grizzly G0555 on mine. Works great! I bet that knob / handle would have been a LOT easier though…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

dbhost, I can use the wood stove with the doors open if desire to do so ( I have a


> ?


 to put in the front). The stove was given to me.
Yes, I am one of the best HF customer and I bought everything either on sale with -20% coupon or used. 
The Band Saw and the Drill press were used only once before I bougth them and I paid only $100.00 for each. 
The Dust Collector cost me $139.00, the table saw $299.00 and so on. 
I believe that I have less than $1200.00 in the power tools.
The most expensive thing in the shop, apart from the shop itself, you cannot see: the wiring in the wall about $1400.00 total. 
I have air lines in the attic to install hose reels from the ceiling the same thing with electric cord reels, I have on installed.
The next thing is to blow insulation in the attic ( the walls are insulated): R38= $420.00
After that someday, God willing, will be a permanent cyclone dust collection.


----------



## tlr (Sep 27, 2010)

Yet more to inspire me, Great place have fun!


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

That's one great shop. I hope to build one in a few years.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-Kudos … I know you have put a ton of thought and effort into this and it looks like it is really paying off for you.

I am envious!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I meant to mention …..

Aside from it being a really beautiful and well-equipped shop …. you also did a really great job with the photography-composition, framing, angles, lighting, etc.

Nice work !


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Guys, I am BLUSHING
So far no one asked me how much it cost.
My best estimate is that I have between $27,000 to 30,000 in it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

so you must have come down from your marijuana high to total the check book huh…well bert throw in another brick and come up with some coooooool designs now….maybe neil could come over and help…he's probably an ex brick man himself…lol….did you do the building of it or was it hired out…, i was lucky enough to be able to build mine…saved me a bundle…i did pay the electrician to do the wiring and hang the lights…..that was 1200…just for one day…that didnt include the light fixtures…i already had those on site….no wonder topa is rolling in dough…lol…..


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Your are not quiet done, Bert. Since I will be moving in next to the stove you will have to lower all the equipment to my level. lol Have you noticed the green tinge in the background on this thread? Jealously is running rampant here. What a great shop! Enjoy! Rand


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-Actually, I was hoping you would volunteer that information … too shy to ask.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Gerry (?) you certainly do not look like a shy guy.
The shop is 24×30 with 10' ceiling. 
I borrowed $15 ,000 ( $146.00/month payment) everything else I paid cash.
This and the mortgage on the house ($600.00/MONTH) are the only debts I have.
Everything else is paid for


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-Paid For … 2 of the best words in the English language!


----------

